# Biscayne Bay Bones



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful morning in the Bay. It’s hard to beat some sight casted Bones, if ya ask me! The South Dade Skiff has been really fishy...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice, I bet you can get super close to the bones in that skiff. Are the ramps still crazy on the weekends?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Nice, I bet you can get super close to the bones in that skiff. Are the ramps still crazy on the weekends?


It wasn’t bad at all


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> It wasn’t bad at all


 Where did you launch out of?Last time I fished biscayne it was nothing but nonsense at ramp.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

nollieflip said:


> Where did you launch out of?Last time I fished biscayne it was nothing but nonsense at ramp.


Late start out of Crandon


----------

